# 4/8. Perdido key



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I'm here....but it's clear and flat. Not looking to likely today 
...but hey I'm fishing. I actually brought my sandflea rake with me today ,because I knew that it was going to be flat and figured that the fishbites might need some help today. But they don't even want a live flea. I considered wading out to get it past the bar...but you know how those sharks can camouflage up out there . Lol If I don't get a bite soon I may brave up and take one out there. So if y'all don't here from me tonight y'all will know that one of them bastards got me.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope you get some!


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

saw some caught over here today with just fleas on the hook..maybe try that on one rod. Saw a guy friday morning catching them (9 or 10)100 yds away all on one of his three rods set 30 yds apart..I got skunked,,,good luck with it


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I've got the skunk off me , I just caught a 15" pomp a few minutes ago.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Yay! Great work Russ!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

About the time I got ready to leave, I took my 2 pompano out for a picture. I threw them back in the ice chest and started to go and reel in my rods ...but then it got crazy ! One of my rods boughs over , turns out to be a big ol'gonzo whiting. I throw him in the cooler and turn around and another rod is bent with a keeper pompano. Before I get him to the beach another rod goes down. Another pomp ! Throw them in the ice chest. Decided to throw my rods back out. I caught a bunch more pompano but most were dinks. I ended up with 5 pompano and a big whiting. I caught 2 catfish and 2 stingrays also.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Apparently it was an evening bite...i was about a mile east of ya from 9-1 only picked 1 15" about noon. I watched the school move down the beach bending rods as they went past others. Ive never seen that before so it was neat, kids stayed busy pickin up sand dollars everywhere.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent, king.
How many times do we leave, only to wonder if we gave up too early!

Glad you (and Fred) found them.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Gets your adrenaline up when they start hitting like that, so much fun.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fred wasn't too happy with me yesterday. I didn't catch any trash fish besides the catfish and stingrays and they were to big for him to eat. But he tried !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice day GROUPERKING...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice box of fish there Russ!!! Fred is everywhere.


----------

